# Does anyone have experience with "Big-Train-World" in Holland?



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello Fellow members,

I have just posted in the Newbie Forum,so decided to make my first thread on the following subject?

_*"Does anyone have experience with "Big-Train-World" in Holland?"

*The reason I ask, is although I have messaged them at least 3 times, they have yet to respond? I just thought it a little odd and wondered if their was something I did not know? hence this post.

I have being aware of their Online shop which is also a bricks & Mortar as well!loved the almost exclusive large scale offerings including many rare and collectable items and what looks like possibly the most comprehensive G Scale stock anywhere,if the web sites anything to go buy.

Why am so interested,well besides a genuine interest,I have not traveled anywhere for many years! house bound almost,in the wilds of Norway! which as its advantages but also disadvantages! I thought if at all possible,it may be great to visit the shop! sure it will take some organising but not impossible.

Our local airport (Kjevik)Kristiansand,is just over the hills for us 9 klm.
their are daily flights to Amsterdam Schipol (1hr 57 Min) so its certainly plausible.Even though I am not sure how far from Amsterdam,__*"Big-Train-World"*is.

I wrote to them to ask or some help and advice explaining my hope and intentions?maybe able to help re easiest way to them, local Accommodation? e.t.c but nothing.

Anyway if for reasons unknown they are not bothered about me visiting them, maybe thei are other similar Stores/Shops I can visit

Look forward to hearing from some of you
Regards Steve
_


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> _although I have messaged them at least 3 times, they have yet to respond?_


Steve,
In my experience, some retailers "get" technology and some don't. Just because they have a website and an email address doesn't mean they ever check the website or their email.

A secondary problem can be that their email service is blocking your emails. I have an AOL account, and I can't email my daughter on Gmail because Gmail thinks all AOL messages are spam.

_Edit: Looking at their website, I see they use a 'form' for messaging. The form will (theoretically) send an email to the store. In practice, the guy who set up the form put an email in for when you hit 'submit', and now (maybe) the email address is not valid - but you'll never know._

This situation is what Skype was invented for. Call them on the phone or Skype and ask why they didn't respond.



> _I am not sure how far from Amsterdam,__*"Big-Train-World"*is_


Steve, Steve, tut, tut. You are posting online. This is the internet. Their address is on their website - just Google it. Then ask Google to give you directions from Schipol.
(I did. FYI: 1 1/2 hr by car, 3 hrs by bus.)


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Good replies but?*

Hi Pete nice of you to reply

must make it clear that I can find the store, but I always think folk on the ground in the local are always best to advice, even though as you did i myself can see it is not that hard.also they are best to suggest accommodation.

Also unlike the UK & The States telephone calls to anywhere are very costly,so we use email and in big scale trains case as you say it is their own internal site web form,so really no excuse to not see my messages.

I am not stupid,and know I can google most things but it is nice to connect with the folk you are putting yourself out to visit.?

all the best Steve


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I talked with a Dutch friend of mine....he gave me the same information found on their web page....but he warned that "They are ULTRA, VERY expensive". They overprice just about everything.....

Fred Mills


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello F.Fred
Really nice to hear from you
interesting that you mension the prices at Big Scale Trains, I was a bit taken back by them but everything is relative and here in Norway we have maybe 2 x Retailers and as they tell me their is not much call for LGB G Scale e.t.c. here in Norway,but believe me their prices are way ahead of the Dutch shop,even though they stock little Gscale.One shop at least said they maybe able to import my needs?

with the shop visit (Big Scale Trains)idea I was sort of taken by the sheer range of GScale stuff, but I would not mind journeying elsewhere if a good shop is suggested to me,who are big in LGB/Piko e.t.c.

I am more than willing to take the train in central Europe to anywhere within reason.
so please feel free to suggest a Great store.I am not a driver and flying would be least favorite method of transport.I have had 3 x life threatening embolisms, have a blood disorder which means I have 2 x proteins in my blood which make it far more likely my blood will coagulate quickly.

all the best Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry if I gave offense - maybe your original message didn't spell out that you wanted personal opinions on the store. Or maybe I can't read.


> Also unlike the UK & The States telephone calls to anywhere are very costly,so we use email and in big scale trains case as you say it is their own internal site web form,so really no excuse to not see my  messages.


You are correct, but in my experience as an occasional website designer, there are a lot of people who "have to have a website" but don't maintain it afterwards. The contact form is a real problem - people put them in as they seem easier and they might cut down the spam (if you post a real email address,) but they usually get obsolete and no-one responds to the messages because the delivery email is bad.

I know european phone calls are expensive - I'm English. But internet phone calls are not usually so bad, so, when they won't answer your emails, try Skype. I call stores in europe often from here in Maryland that way.


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Many thanks!*

Hello Pete
Good to hear back from you
I suppose "tut, tut, tut" did it,sets the heckles up im afraid.I thought I had explained basically what I was looking for, if not plain enough sorry, but there you are.Its the same with Skype surely,or I am i mistaken again, you have to have the other persons details before you can connect I think?
Still have to have Big Scale Owners details.

anyway thanks all the same I to am English, Have lived in Norway 15 years

cheers Steve


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Steve, there is also Grootspoor about 25 km from Amsterdam. They are also expensive but have an extensive range for the serious LGB collector and an active online store. Only a short paddle up the canal.

There are many G scale dealers in Germany on eBay.de that often have good prices in auctions. Some have real stores too. I would check them out for purchases if you only have to ship to Norway. 

Website
http://www.grootspoor.com/

Location, on a canal in the Netherlands...
https://www.google.com.au/maps/plac...a42eb52e9eb2c259!8m2!3d52.6777879!4d4.7469784

Some store photos on this page
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/15858818885/

Andrew


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Many thanks!*

Good day Peter,
Really good to hear from you.
I thank you for the suggested visit to Grootspoor,Must admit whilst I have them as a bookmark, did not realize they were so good.thats exactly the kind of place I do not mind putting myself out for.The visit is just a big treat and will only buy moderately,can not haul much via train.
I have most of the German & Swiss shops bookmarked to.

all the ebay stores are saved,But whilst Norway maybe a canal away as you say,importing to Norway is a very costly action! we pay 35% IMPORT VAT on everything over a few *£$€ this includes a collection fee of approx 10% Levied by post office.

*I may be able to bit the bullet on certain things,and just pay.otherwise will have to buy from the one shop in Norway who not with any enthusiasm said they might be able to order items for me? 
I know the above must sound very negative but that's the price you pay literally for living in Norway one of the three most costly places on the planet.

As I say I am looking at a three sided layout very simple in principal so it should not be to bad,at the end of the day

Regards Steve


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Many thanks!*

Good day Peter,
Really good to hear from you.
I thank you for the suggested visit to Grootspoor,Must admit whilst I have them as a bookmark, did not realize they were so good.thats exactly the kind of place I do not mind putting myself out for.The visit is just a big treat and will only buy moderately,can not haul much via train.
I have most of the German & Swiss shops bookmarked to.

all the ebay stores are saved,But whilst Norway maybe a canal away as you say,importing to Norway is a very costly action! we pay 35% IMPORT VAT on everything over a few *£$€ this includes a collection fee of approx 10% Levied by post office.

*I may be able to bite the bullet on certain things,and just pay.otherwise will have to buy from the one shop in Norway who not with any enthusiasm said they might be able to order items for me? 
I know the above must sound very negative but that's the price you pay literally for living in Norway one of the three most costly places on the planet.But on the positive side you would be hard pressed to find another country so beautiful at every turn.

As I say I am looking at a three sided layout very simple in principal so it should not be to bad,at the end of the day

Regards Steve


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Many thanks!*

Good day Andrew,
Really good to hear from you.
I thank you for the suggested visit to Grootspoor,Must admit whilst I have them as a bookmark, did not realize they were so good.thats exactly the kind of place I do not mind putting myself out for.The visit is just a big treat and will only buy moderately,can not haul much via train.
I have most of the German & Swiss shops bookmarked to.

all the ebay stores are saved,But whilst Norway maybe a canal away as you say,importing to Norway is a very costly action! we pay 35% IMPORT VAT on everything over a few *£$€ this includes a collection fee of approx 10% Levied by post office.

*I may be able to bite the bullet on certain things,and just pay.otherwise will have to buy from the one shop in Norway who not with any enthusiasm said they might be able to order items for me? 
I know the above must sound very negative but that's the price you pay literally for living in Norway one of the three most costly places on the planet.But on the positive side you would be hard pressed to find another country so beautiful at every turn.

As I say I am looking at a three sided layout very simple in principal so it should not be to bad,at the end of the day

Regards Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

lgbman1 said:


> Hello Pete
> . . .Its the same with Skype surely,or I am i mistaken again, you have to have the other persons details before you can connect I think?


Steve,

Skype is free when you call someone on their computer - my wife talks to her sister in England all the time. But Skype will make a call to a phone number, from a local exchange, so you only pay for the call delivery, not the international or long distance piece. (Wife calls sister on mobile that way as well as on her computer.) $10 lasts us several months/years.

It may be different for you - Skype's website will have some details. Some countries block it completely (e.g. Oman) to force you to pay their local PTT.

There is at least one modeller from the Netherlands active (?) here. He does laser cutting too. Member is peter_m. See http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/39058-3d-printing-1-22-5-scale-locomotive-2.html


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello Pete
many thanks but I know how skype works,I was trying to explain that I still need initial contact with BigScaleTrain or anyone else to get their Skype number e.t.c.

I thank you for the link to the dutch gscale modeller,I will take time to look

many thanks Steve


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Peter seems like an interesting contact?*

Hello Peter,
I have just PM Peter in Holland,so thank you for the link much appreciated
all the best Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> need initial contact with BigScaleTrain or anyone else to get their Skype number e.t.c.


Steve, just use Skype to call their regular telephone number. There's no such thing as a 'skype' number.


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

hello Again Peter
YES you can try their ordinary number,but Skype also have their own numbers as well, check it out,anyway i am not phoning them Pete or anyone else,My loss,but thanks for trying to help

Steve


----------



## hutreinier (Sep 27, 2008)

Dunno if you still planning to visit these shops. Im from Holland, ive visited both shops.

Grootspoor is a small but specialized shop, its closer to the Schiphol airport then BTW, same state even, sent them a email before you go there if you search something in particular, its a small but specialized shop, Same goes for Bigtrainworld this is really the biggest shop next to Champex Linden or Modell Land in Germany and as far as i know in Europe.

They have alot of LGB Stock, really alot, i think BTW shop is 5x bigger then Grootspoor. I easily can walk u to 2 hours when i visit the shop. Expensive models, used models, used track, they got alot.

But Bigger doesnt mean better. BTW is a expensive shop, if you intend to buy something take 500 euro's with you and ask for discounts, only then you get a reasonable price. buy a few wagons for discounts. from 23 to 25 september they are reopening the shop and there are discounts up to 30%. 

Take this with you if you visit, its short in time but maybe you can use it, its a discount form: http://bigtrainworld.eu/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sticker_vel_Her-Opening_2016.pdf

I dont think there is a bigger shop in Europe size wise and LGB wise.... 

The website and webshop are user unfriendly to use... 


Pictures of the BTW shop in Noordwolde:

old situation: 

http://www.massoth.de/images/seminars_files/Photos/BTW010510_05.jpg

https://www.spur-g-blog.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/bigtrainworld-2015-1.jpg

http://www.massoth.de/images/seminars_files/Photos/BTW010510_21.jpg

https://i2.ytimg.com/vi/xAYKsxNbYyI/0.jpg

http://www.massoth.de/images/seminars_files/Photos/BTW010510_04.jpg

http://www.massoth.de/images/seminars_files/Photos/BTW010510_16.jpg


Google maps: https://www.google.nl/maps/uv?hl=nl...ved=0ahUKEwiV77LDhqHPAhViDsAKHa4IBc8Qpx8IezAM


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Superb reply*

hello hutreinier
I must thank you very much indeed for a super reply, very helpful indeed
all the information I could ever need for a visit.

I am very unsure weather I will be making any visit,depends on several factors? maybe best just to get a simple layout plan and use the visit money in that.But this as yet to be decided

and your information will be most useful,regrettably the earliest I could visit any store would be approx FEB 2017?

The pics of the shop BTW is amazing many thanks,really does wet the appetite.

what would you say about the owner and staff ? are they welcoming,genuine,friendly

all the best Steve


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've dealt with Big Train World. Only place I could find a D&RGW KISS K-36 for a reasonable price...yeah go figure?

I communicated fine via email with the shop.

However, this was several years ago.

Nice loco:


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Many thanks*

Hello San Juan

Really nice to hear from you,and what a superb loco!I find the shop difficult to gauge? I am not one to go phoning folk generally,Yep I must buck the trend now a days! I prefer email contact where possible.I have messaged them via their site web form but also to their proper email address and nothing!Now Pete kept telling me their could be all kinds of reasons for this?but i find it odd,and of course your mind runs away with itself!

I want to visit somewhere where at the very least they appreciate my efforts to go and visit them as against another bricks & Mortar store?

I am already in two minds about any visit,but it may be slightly easier for me to visit one of the Big German Shops? we will see, plenty of time to sort it out.

all the best Steve


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Champex Linden or Modell Land? (are they worth a Visit???*

Hello again Everyone

"hutreinier" (see earlier Reply)
Really got me thinking,re LGB Shop visit
I did reply that Germany if anything is preferable to me,and he mentioned
2 x Shops IE *Champex Linden or Modell Land? *both in my bookmarks,but I had never investigated them,and I was pleasantly surprised by these two great shops,So I wrote to both asking for details e.t.c.
*Modell-Land* is the closest to me here in Norway but still 1 x Ferry 5 x trains 11 to 15 hours,but if they are as good as they seem it maybe worth my great effort to plan a visit for the new year!

So please can I ask fellow members if anyone as visited,dealt with either store and what did they think about them? it will help me very much indeed.
If members wish to give opinions in private? please PM me

many thanks Steve


----------



## hutreinier (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello lgbman1,

I really need to change my username haha.... 


RIght ermmm 

Look here: 

http://bigtrainworld.eu/

on the right side of the page you see the owners, Jaap en Marco Groen.

The old man (Jaap) started it all with a huge collection of LGB. He is terminal ill unfortuatly... Cancer. 

They are so so on communications. They are 50% open characterwise bit sturdy but after you talk with them you get the hang off it... and its a shop, they want to sell something to you, ahh well its a shop. They do alot for you, service is OK. aslong as you buy something. Programming decoders if you buy them for instance.

Its not like you talk to someone with the same hobby, its more business like, they want to sell but still its ok... They need to survive also and earn some, although i think they dont need the shop for there daily income somehouw... Dunno... the prices are way to high imo, but if you buy some stuff then maybe you can get a discount.

I see their shop more as a sort off lgb museum, they just have alot on 1000 square meters... 

Bring some money with you there, its a long drive but worth it.

Champex linden has a very nice indoor RhB layout, i havent been there sofar so i cant judge about the shop and stock. But for Germany those 2 shops are the Biggest i think in Germany.
Modell-Land lies under hamburg if you look on google.maps.

Champex linden lies next to dusseldorf and Cologne.

They also have a facebook page with alot of pictures:
search for Big Train World on facebook (mostly in dutch language.)

https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=000cdf7477b1395a10bcd160ff8c1c84&oe=58759893


----------



## lgbman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

*many thanks for latest info?*

Hello again hutreinier

I thank you for this latest information,i appreciate you sharing the details about BTW ,its owners and the situation in general, IE Health,what the owners are like e.t.c. All very useful when trying to work out if a visit is worth all the effort,after all I can spend money at any store,But now i understand
the only real downside as I see it is the 3 hour bus ride from schipol? not a good bus traveler.I was told their are no railways stations nearby?

On the upside the plane only takes 1Hr-55 min from here to schipol
and its good value

I will think about it, have plenty of time, and also consider Modell Land also they are closer by rail

regards Steve


----------

